# Joining a AKC Club?



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

What are the benefits of joining a local AKC club? Do you have to go to meetings(are there any)? I'm thinking about showing (after we fix a little socializing problem







) and I didn't know if I should register in a local club. I don't really know anything about local AKC clubs. So if ya'll could please explain them, I would be really grateful!! 

also how old is to old for puppy matches? are there matches for older dogs?


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi again! 

You should definately join a local club. I don't have a local GSD club here, the closest for me is 2 hours drive, but I am a member of the parent club (GSDCA) and of several local clubs.









There are meetings to attend, it usually varies, but they may occur every month. Your membership in a local club will put you in a great position to help the club host their events and to gain experience from volunteering for them.







In addition to the experience you can gain, you will also get to meet lots of great dog people and dogs! You can find local mentors to help you learn about showing at the club. 

I'm sure others will be along shortly to post even more benefits, but until then, I say, yes, go for it!









RE: matches - that's a question best left to someone else!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Matches are for dogs of any age


----------

